
Ideaome – Mind-maps meet flow-charts, but social - tdaltonc
http://www.ideaome.com/en/index.php
======
ArekDymalski
I'd say mind-maps meet flow-charts meet wikis.

What looks very nice as a way to organize knowledge and discussion. But that
would require some really well designed navigation, for example:

\- where(in the graph) am I located right now?

\- what will happen if I click this box?

\- what should I do do get to X

etc. Hope you are already thinking about it :)

Also, I'd like to ask about all these labels on the arrows (indeed, answer,
about, example, precision etc.). Are they meant to be used in some automatic
processing of the data? That would be really neat. Good luck!

~~~
omirat
Thanks for the feedback! I am indeed thinking about these things. I also read
your comments on Ideaome: these are great points that will need to be solved
in the future. Thanks!

------
proksoup
This and Prezi and many other infinite zoom tools are a little intimidating to
me ... too much choice.

I like "Paper by 53"'s solution to zooming, finite zoom levels that it snaps
too. They only use 2, but for an app like this, maybe just limiting it to 5 or
4 or 3 zoom levels could provide a backbone of structure for creativity.

It helps in 53's case that it's pinching, but I think the same "finite zoom
levels that are snapped to when you let go" could work with a mouse too. It
also helps them that zooming further "out" goes into the app itself, first
showing properties of the current document, then going up to a "list of lists
of documents". This pattern could be followed on desktop, but is unexplored.

"Snapping finite zoom levels" I'm sure others must have done in some apps
before? I just can't think of any.

------
shortstuffsushi
Looks like a neat idea, but it's almost unusable on Mac Chrome with a Magic
Mouse -- the scrolling zooms me either out to the moon or in to a single
pixel. Is there any information about the site available that isn't in the
Ideaome format?

~~~
neogodless
I had barely opened the tab when a mouseover started causing an infinite
element resize loop!

------
polkadotz
You might want to remove
[http://www.ideaome.com/en/phpinfo.php](http://www.ideaome.com/en/phpinfo.php)

~~~
omirat
Good call. Thanks.

------
Tideflat
How do I delete links?

~~~
omirat
At this point, it's not possible to delete links directly. However, if you
delete an idea, all the links attached to that idea will also be deleted. This
is far from being perfect... in the near future, it will also become possible
to delete links directly.

